# Electric Problems w/ Masterbuilt



## rookiesmoker

Hello all,

I have a question about a Masterbuilt Electric smoker.  It has been used only about 15 times, and last week, while attempting to smoke a chicken, everything shut off.  The digital timer and temp on top does not do anything and the heating element does not come on.

I am figuring that the element is bad, and needs to be replaced, but would the element going out cause the digital timer and temp to stop working.  I am wondering if the element goes out if it shuts down the electric to the control panel?

Anyone have this experience before, and do you have to get the element from masterbuilt or is there another source for the element.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## peculiarmike

Don't have one of these, but it seems real likely the element dying would open the circuit to the controls. They most likely feed off it.
You didn't let the smoke out of any of the components did you? If you did they are no good.


----------



## smoked

you need to contact masterbuilt on this issue directly.  For me, I don't think it's the element, it sounds more like a transformer issue to me.....however in some cases if the element goes it could take other things......


----------



## mossymo

Masterbuilts customer service is top notch, I have nothing but good to say about them. Me and friends have had great experiences.
Just last weekend a freind purchased a Masterbuilt went to fire it up and after firing it up it would shut down and the screen woud read EEAF. He got a hold of me wondering if there was something he was doing wrong and we decided it was the screen most likely. He called Masterbuilt and they were shipping him a replacement screen on Monday.

Personally they upgraded 2 of my old styles and also upgraded 2 of my freinds old styles into the new styles, no charge. All because of the magnetic door seal on the old style.


----------



## illini

You might try unplugging the control box from the main smoker and reinstalling.....if this does not help call customer service pdq and they will take care of you I'm sure


----------



## deejaydebi

Sounds more like the temperature controler to me. If the elemet goes bad you should get an error reading no?


----------



## jsdspif

I had a problem with mine not heating but my electronics were working . I took mine apart and the terminals that plug onto the heating element were no longer there , they were gone , so I bought some appliance terminals ( which I believe are stainless steel ) and put those on the wires and plugged those on the terminals of the heating element and since then it has worked fine . I realize this isn't the same as your problem but I thought maybe some one else may have this problem . I originally thought my element had went bad but support told me they usually don't go bad . I was past the 90 days so no warranty but support said before I order a new element check it out first to see if that was the problem and it wasn't , it was just the terminals on the ends of the wires were gone .


----------



## mossymo

jsdspif
I suggest Roll Call to ya - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=47

Sounds like you know your way around a Masterbuilt and we want to welcome you to SMF and hear of your past smoking history !!!


----------



## timsc

Wow, seven years later and it was the info I needed. Thanks it made my day to get my smoker working.


----------



## bfco75

​I hae the same problem with my masterbuilt electric smoker, I have replaced the control board twice, it fixed it the first time but only worked for about two months, then same thing. I tried to order an new control unit but was told they are out of stock. I found out from two other sites that this a common problem with Masterbuilt electric smokers, that is why they only warranty them for 90 days. You call the service department and wait for several hours for them to answer.  Now I have it setting in my basement since I cannot get parts for it. This is the last time I ever buy another masterbuilt product. I have had two other smokers that were gas and never had a problem with them. I like the features of a electric smoker (setting it an not having to constantly checking it. Also the remote control was nice, you could check the temperature of the meat remotely, but the darn thing keeps failing and I cannot get parts I would not recommend anyone to purchase an electric smoker from Master built.


----------



## mrmerck

Just an observation here and I am sure many might disagree..

When you come on this thread for "Electric Smokers" you cant help but seeing a majority of the threads are related to Masterbuilt problems. Why? Masterbuilt makes a cheap product that is prone to issues, cut and dry.

I went to a box store and dropped close to $300 for a Masterbuilt MES 30 about a year ago. After about 6 uses the element failed.the unit was used properly and stored indoors. I found customer service sympathetic to my cause despite it taking 45 minutes to get a live person on the horn. Their offer, sell me another unit at a reduced price.

Suggestion, for anyone reading this thread, think twice about buying a Masterbuilt product. YOU WILL HAVE PROBLEMS ! Just scroll down this thread and count the number of folks with product issues. When working they cook fine but can you be confident with the purchase? No

Do yourself a favor and drop a little more money and buy some quality like a Smokin-it, Smokin Tex, or Cookshack product.


----------



## Smoker Mickey

I just purchased a new mes from Cabellas, I preseasoned it then when I started my first batch the controller turned off. I reset it and then it just kept heating even after passing the set temperture. I checked the form and read about a wd40 fix. I did this and it is now working fine. I removed the circuit board and sprayed 4d40 all over it, blew off with air compressor. Now it is working fine. I also put a 12 inch chimney on so the moist smoke does not touch the control. Thank you to whoever posted this fix


----------



## Jonok

mrmerck said:


> Just an observation here and I am sure many might disagree..
> 
> When you come on this thread for "Electric Smokers" you cant help but seeing a majority of the threads are related to Masterbuilt problems. Why? Masterbuilt makes a cheap product that is prone to issues, cut and dry.
> 
> I went to a box store and dropped close to $300 for a Masterbuilt MES 30 about a year ago. After about 6 uses the element failed.the unit was used properly and stored indoors. I found customer service sympathetic to my cause despite it taking 45 minutes to get a live person on the horn. Their offer, sell me another unit at a reduced price.
> 
> Suggestion, for anyone reading this thread, think twice about buying a Masterbuilt product. YOU WILL HAVE PROBLEMS ! Just scroll down this thread and count the number of folks with product issues. When working they cook fine but can you be confident with the purchase? No
> 
> Do yourself a favor and drop a little more money and buy some quality like a Smokin-it, Smokin Tex, or Cookshack product.



I do, in fact disagree.

Masterbuilt is likely the most discussed brand because they sell a thousand smokers for every one that the other brands do.  They have a one year warranty, and, I have never had an issue with them bending over backwards to make it right, up to and including replacing the smoker if it failed in this timeframe.  

Beyond that, for God’s sake, drop $30 on a 3 year extended warranty from the place you buy it (same companies service multiple retailers).
I have used all of the Masterbuilts I have ever owned HARD, and, while I have worn a few plumb out, and bought a few “New” ones, (I have 3 that I use now), between factory and aftermarket warrantees, I have never had a smoker “leave service”. (Even those that were literally rotting out the cabinet around the element/chip loader because of the severity and frequency of use)

If they couldn’t fix it, they gave me ALL my purchase money +tax back (less the $30 warranty) and told me to buy a new smoker. (Always let me keep the old one too, as well as all the parts they supplied along the way.


How can you argue with that?
Credit where it’s due...


----------

